# EXOTIC BLANKS GROUP BUY - MARCH 27 2018



## hcpens (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome to the first of MANY 2018 EXOTIC BLANKS Group Buys.
Opening date: 27 March 2018
Closing date: 30 March 2018

STOP and R E A D

Please read this post in its entirety.

First, you must 
• Post to this thread and PM me if you would like to participate with:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

• Order and entry are based on posting to this thread first.

This group buy is limited to the FIRST ten (10) members. Ed and I are limiting it to ten members this time, so we can work out any issues and not have it affect many members. We promise to hold this GB every two or three weeks if demand is met. So if you do not make the first ten, please sign up, and I will then make another GB with the next ten members and so forth.

The benefit of going through this process with IAP and Exotic Blanks is you will receive the 50 pen discount without having to buy that amount, just 10 or more kits per person. All other items on their website are at the regular price stated at the time you order.

The idea is to have any (FIRST TEN(10)this buy) IAP member:
1. Go to their (Exotic Blanks) website After I have NOTIFIED you to proceed
2."login" or create an account,
3. Order a minimum of ten kits plus any other item they wanted. 

4. Proceed to check out WITHOUT paying, (select "will call in information") under “Payment Method” members would identify the order by placing the words "IAP GROUP BUY in the "Customers Notes" box, close without paying, but do accept the conditions (checkbox).

Then wait for me to get the order request from Ed, and then I will send a payment request to the member with a total to be sent to me by PayPay using Family & Friends, I will collect the money to pay Exotics. Exotics would ship to each customer individually.

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
You must place your order by the method above by DATE, those not completing their order by that date will be skipped, and the next member in line will be given an opportunity to order. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order request back from Exotic Blanks

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, then your order will be canceled if your method of payment is charged to me.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be by Exotic Blanks – see Shipping on the website for question PM Ed at ed4copies

SHIPPING INSURANCE
Neither Exotic Blanks nor I will require that you pay for insurance but is highly recommended. Exotic Blanks nor I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves Exotic Blanks control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left Exotic Blanks hands, they not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your order. We recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

This G.B. exercise is a volunteer service HCPENS is providing with the help of ED & Dawn; no rewards or payments have been requested by or for me.

If this is popular, then a spreadsheet will be compiled and used shortly so the members will not have to go to Exotic Blanks website and the ordering will be more in-line with the normal CSUSA Group Buys


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 27, 2018)

Count me in.


----------



## Jeremymc98 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## AJMwoodcrafts (Mar 27, 2018)

Im in


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MJ Jack (Mar 27, 2018)

Count me in


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ajollydds (Mar 27, 2018)

I’m in. Thanks Richard.


----------



## jbeam06 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 27, 2018)

I will participate.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in.  Thanks.


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd like in


----------



## thewishman (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## Talltim (Mar 27, 2018)

I am in


----------



## Dr_N (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in as well.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in as well.    Darrell


----------



## whickman (Mar 27, 2018)

In for next time as it appears this time is full. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 27, 2018)

*Group Buy*

I will like to be in the next time.


----------



## napagibb (Mar 27, 2018)

Count me in for the next round


----------



## Leo S. Long (Mar 27, 2018)

Next round for me also.

Leo


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Mar 27, 2018)

I would like to participate in the next available opportunity.


----------



## magpens (Mar 27, 2018)

I would like to participate also, please .... if not possible this time, then next time.


----------



## acc78 (Mar 27, 2018)

im in


----------



## hcpens (Mar 27, 2018)

THANK YOU ALL, the first BUT not the last group have been sent to Exotic Blanks and are listed below. As soon as he acknowledges receipt of the names then I will notify this group to proceed and place their order.

If all goes well then the second group and so forth will be sent on the following Tuesday of each week or two. Keep the names coming and I will record them in the order received, hopefully, we can allow more each week to order.


Again thank you for your participation in this GB with Exotic Blanks.

Burlman

MJ Jack

Jbeam06 

MRDucks2

beck3906

AJM Woodcrafts

Ambidex

thewishman

Ajollydds 

Jeremymc98


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd like to participate


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2018)

Just wanted to drop in and say THANK YOU to Richard and Monte!!

THANK-YOU!!!​
Both have been EXTREMELY co-operative and are "bustin their butts" to make this happen.  

Dawn and I will most certainly  make these orders a top priority, so we can get the first ten done by the weekend!!  We will make every effort to accommodate everyone who wants to participate!!

So, on with the show--Richard will keep  you all informed of progress!!

Ed & Dawn
aka ExoticBlanks.com


----------



## hcpens (Mar 27, 2018)

The first group listed above have been PM'd with permission to order. The remaining group of members will be processed next week PROVIDING there is no snag getting the orders out by Saturday of this week.

All is good, thanks to everyone for following the rules.


----------



## coulcd (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in for the next group.


----------



## ghansen4 (Mar 27, 2018)

*Group buy*

Please add me to the list


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2018)

First three orders are received, repriced, sent back to the purchaser and a copy is on it's way to Richard.

I THINK this is going to be fairly simple!!


----------



## Talltim (Mar 27, 2018)

Sounds good.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 27, 2018)

Okay, okay, okay. So it's in the late afternoon on a shipping day, placed my order as described and in less than 90 minutes I get the email that says my order has been received and is repriced per the group buy guidelines. Not exactly sure how Exotics pulls it off, but I'm sure happy they do.

Thanks Richard! The buy could not have been better timed for me.:biggrin:


----------



## hcpens (Mar 27, 2018)

To those first 10 that placed your order, THANK YOU. The rest that has not ordered, if you are waiting for money to come in, DON'T.

Please get your order in by Wednesday to Exotic Blanks, I will cover any shortages (between you and me) till Friday, or later, please order ASAP.


----------



## Thud 54963 (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m in. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Mar 28, 2018)

Please count me in whenever possible.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 28, 2018)

Order just submitted


----------



## Edgar (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for doing this, Richard & thanks also to Dawn & Ed.

I’ll be out of pocket for a couple of weeks, so I’ll wait a few turns before I jump in,  it I’m very pleased to see this!


----------



## gratz (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm interested.
Thanks


----------



## dpstudios (Mar 28, 2018)

Count me in. 
Thanks.
Dan


----------



## hcpens (Mar 28, 2018)

Have received TEN invoices from Dawn and have forwarded to members for PayPal.

Anyone of the above members needing to wait to pay until Friday just PM me so I can get the order into Ed.

Have already received the next group of 15 members that should be sent to Ed on Tuesday of next week. As long as we get 10 or more members to order, we will keep this procedure going.


Thank you all for your participation.


----------



## Talltim (Mar 28, 2018)

I assume you will PM us if we are in the next group?


----------



## Dr_N (Mar 28, 2018)

hcpens said:


> Have received nine invoices from Dawn and have forwarded to members for PayPal.
> 
> Anyone of the above members needing to wait to pay until Friday just PM me so I can get the order in to Ed.
> 
> ...


My cart is already filled and waiting!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 28, 2018)

AGAIN,

THANK 
YOU,
RICHARD​
Thanks too, to everyone who has taken part in round one!!  It went very smoothly--we look forward to making this a repeating "feature" for IAP!!

I realize we still have to ship and do payments, etc---but we do THAT every day, so I am not very worried about those details.  The mechanics of pricing seem to have been pretty easy.  We'll see next week what the "buyers" feedback looks like.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Richard and Ed. Richard for the tenacity needed to manage these and Ed for a much better buying experience than some. I have to believe the opportunity to drop ship the orders is a huge relief for Richard, also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## hcpens (Mar 28, 2018)

*Second Exotic Blanks GB*

Yes, I will be posting to a new GB by Monday or Tuesday of next week, and send a PM as soon as I get this current one closed.




Talltim said:


> I assume you will PM us if we are in the next group?


----------



## hcpens (Mar 29, 2018)

*Packaging and shipping.*

Ed & Dawn (I actually TALKED to DAWN (the silent majority) she does exist) is the one to suggest the DROP shipping, saves the member another shipping charge and my sanity of having to keep address and parts together.

We are on track to begin shipping just as soon as the remaining four members send in their PayPal or PM me as to when they are able to pay. We will not hold any of the paid shipments past Friday as I will send the payments received today to Exotic Blanks.

Thanks to all that have ordered, I will post the next group of 15 members on Monday and send in the names on Monday Night to Ed, and notify those members to order on Tuesday.


----------



## hcpens (Mar 29, 2018)

The following tracking #'s have been issued by Exotic Blanks:

BURLMAN     9405511699000314302374

AJMwoodcrafts    9405511699000314375927

MJ Jack      9405511699000314804960

ajollydds      9405511699000314339103

jbeam06     9405511699000314382819

MRDucks2      9405511699000314888076

beck3906      9405511699000314348846

thewishman   940551169900031439967


----------



## socdad (Mar 29, 2018)

I am interested if space becomes available for a future EB group buy


----------



## hcpens (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is the last two names and tracking #'s, all members have now shipped.

Jeremymc98  9405511699000316395770

Ambidex  9405511699000310982167

Ed, Dawn, and I are very happy with the way this GB went.

I am now working on the next GB set for next Tuesday in which I am pulling the names from this GB signup in order of posting we will be selecting 15 members for this GB.

Thank you all for participating and we hope to have MANY MANY more Exotic Blanks Group Buys. An extra thanks go out to Jeff and Monty for their support.

Richard


----------



## bedangerous (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m in and in line 
Mitch


----------



## hcpens (Mar 31, 2018)

As all of the first 10 members orders have been shipped, I am now CLOSING this post and will keep the names for the next GB, starting on Monday, April 2, 2018. I have notified those 15 members by PM that made the list and will be posting that list on Monday.

Thank you.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 31, 2018)

I would like to get in on another GB...thank you


----------



## thewishman (Mar 31, 2018)

My box arrived a little bit ago. Thanks!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 31, 2018)

Shipment arrived today, thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

